# this is my gelding cowboy



## Equus (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Rebecca (Nov 9, 2006)

He's a lovely horse!


----------



## Equus (Nov 7, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## branDcalf (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice. And what a shine.
branD


----------



## Equus (Nov 7, 2006)

*this is my pony*


----------



## cOktailz (Oct 27, 2006)

*He is very very beautiful !!!!*


----------



## Equus (Nov 7, 2006)

we just sold our demonic mare thursday! and I'm soo happy


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I am in love with blood bays.


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Very perty!


----------



## Missi (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, he's gorgeous. I have a bay and don't you love that shine during the summer?????

Missi


----------

